# Blue lights for night frights?



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Some people on another board are recommending using blue light bulbs at night to prevent night frights. Specifically a 25 watt party bulb available at places like Home Depot and Walmart. They say the color provides enough light to see without being bright, it might simulate moonlight, and it's very effective at stopping night frights. I wondered if anyone here has heard of this?


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I've never heard of that but I just so happen to use LED night lights that glow blue. I also have an air purifier that's right near their cage, and it has a constant blue light on it. The only night fright that has happened lately was due to the fact that my cats enjaged in world war 3 right beside their cage at 3 am. So if the lack of night frights is due to the blue light, then I learned something new today. =)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was reading about blue lights to help stop night frights.

Can’t remember exactly where I seen it now, but it was said to use blue lights and eventually give them less and less light by putting a dimmer on it.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I use a black light (kinda purple) and a regular night light. My air purifier also has a blue light.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I use a normal night light for Spike. I have seen these lights http://www.mybirdstore.com/WHAT_S_NEW_EXCITING-FEATHERBRITE_UNIVERSAL_LIGHT_WITH_MOONLIGHT.html That say they come with a moon light for birds


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've heard of moonlight bulbs for reptiles. I didn't know they made them for birds!


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I use a desklamp and just angle it properly so it is not directly on the cage. It has really reduced Angel's frights.


----------

